# looking to visit Egypt



## inHawaii (Aug 30, 2013)

Aloha, looking to visit first. Alexandria? Cairo?

I would live in UAE already after being there numerous times, but everyone knows you really can not.

I am trying to learn more about the culture and the region of Egypt.

At first I just want to hit a few night clubs, cafes and good restaurants. Thinking of going for a week on vacation. Perhaps some culturally historical places. any suggestions?
Anyone up for running around with me and showing the town?
Probably around late November, or I will wait until after the holidays.

I want out of the US, just looking at different places right now.


Anything I should know about safety wise?

Any and all input is welcome.


----------



## inHawaii (Aug 30, 2013)

leaning to
wards Alexandria


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just wait and see don't make any plans.. 

Maiden


----------



## bermac (Mar 1, 2011)

inHawaii said:


> leaning to
> wards Alexandria


Verizon's few expats in Alex. The place is unfortunately lost its cachet it is so run down. It has few restaurants or clubs 

Cairo or Red Sea would be better. 

Maiden is right though. Now is not the time to be coming here on your own.


----------



## bermac (Mar 1, 2011)

bermac said:


> Verizon's few expats in Alex. The place is unfortunately lost its cachet it is so run down. It has few restaurants or clubs
> 
> Cairo or Red Sea would be better.
> 
> Maiden is right though. Now is not the time to be coming here on your own.


There are few expats.....sorry for the typo.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

You're in Hawaii? My advice, stay in paradise.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

inHawaii said:


> Aloha, looking to visit first. Alexandria? Cairo?
> 
> I would live in UAE already after being there numerous times, but everyone knows you really can not.
> 
> ...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> inHawaii said:
> 
> 
> > Aloha, looking to visit first. Alexandria? Cairo?
> ...


----------



## akteacher (Mar 12, 2013)

I just spent 10 days in El Gouna and Hurghada and had a great time. I got my diving certification, played open mic night at a beach bar, ate tasty seafood and met great people. I came here alone and am leaving with many friends. I return to cairo today. I am new to the city but have discovered a great yoga studio and contemporary art gallery. With the curfew in Cairo it's been challenging to explore night life venues but I plan to see more of the city in coming months. I lived in Hawaii for 6 years before moving here. Id be happy to see parts of the city with you if you make it here!


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Egypt is a place everyone should see atleast once in their lifetime!!!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> CAIRODEMON said:
> 
> 
> > Winter Palace is closing.
> ...


----------



## inHawaii (Aug 30, 2013)

akteacher said:


> I just spent 10 days in El Gouna and Hurghada and had a great time. I got my diving certification, played open mic night at a beach bar, ate tasty seafood and met great people. I came here alone and am leaving with many friends. I return to cairo today. I am new to the city but have discovered a great yoga studio and contemporary art gallery. With the curfew in Cairo it's been challenging to explore night life venues but I plan to see more of the city in coming months. I lived in Hawaii for 6 years before moving here. Id be happy to see parts of the city with you if you make it here!


That is awesome what island of Hawaii?
I will take you up on going around the town.

Hawaii is thee MOST EXPENSIVE place in the US. I am tired of it. I would leave Oahu fro big island, but as you know there is not much on the big isle.


----------



## inHawaii (Aug 30, 2013)

CAIRODEMON 

thanks for all the info and advice.

Also, everyone else, I am a formidable looking guy, not to worried about traveling alone. I am sure I should be ok. My last job gave me plenty of training in that sort of thing


----------



## akteacher (Mar 12, 2013)

I also lived on Oahu, mostly Kaimuki and Palolo. I still aspire to move the Big Island one day. It's expensive but for the quality of life, I'd say its worth it. And actually Alaska is more expensive! Hope to see you over here.


----------

